# Very deep brass sound



## ChrisGraham (Apr 10, 2016)

Hello guys,

Recently, I've become very interested in film music. If any of you had the time, I would be really appreciate if you could listen to this 4 second clip from a piece of film music:




 (It starts at around 2:35)

This technique is used in a lot of film music - huge brass sound with a bass that is almost sharp in a way. Could anyone identify these instruments or why they sound so powerful? If so, this would be much much appreciated and you will get your reward in heaven


----------



## R3PL4Y (Jan 21, 2016)

Bass trombone and tuba with possibly low tenors. They sound powerful because they are large instruments, the trombones especially because the tubing has very few bends, leading to a more direct, edgy sound.


----------



## ChrisGraham (Apr 10, 2016)

Thank you! That's really helpful


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

There might well be a synthetic component in there, but it's also possible what you're looking for is an instrument called the cimbasso which practically never appears in classical music but has gained a niche in Hollywood film scores.


----------



## ChrisGraham (Apr 10, 2016)

Thank you!!!!!!


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I can only add I once heard what I thought was synthesized baroque music on classical radio and was thrilled at the possibility of an unknown synthesizer album I could look for. But the host came on afterward identifying it as the Canadian Brass! I was stunned. I'm guessing it has something to do with crisp clear (but none too warm) digital recording techniques available now.


----------

